# Brother Getting into Goats



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello,
My brother is wanting to get into goats and I want to get him a mini bred goat. I also want it to be a bottle baby because he knows how to care for them and it will give him a chance to really fall in love with goats. What is your favorite breed of mini goat and why? I really want to get him one for christmas.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my mum a british alpine buck kid (on the bottle) for christmas  good luck finding your brother the perfect goat


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, lol, I vote for the Nigerian Dwarf Goat. Surprise, Surprise! They are so friendly and inquisitive. They come in an amazing aray of color. They produce wonderful, healthful, milk. They usually kid multiples, so it's easy to increase your herd size. They are hardier then they look! Good luck.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have both Pygmy and Nigerians and I must say I Love Nigerians best. I love my pygmies too, but my nigis are my fav. They have very unique colors/patterns, blue eyes. IMO any baby goat steals my heart...especially bottle babies


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, 
It's kinda hard to find a bottle baby that is close. I'm looking though. I'm thinking we will probably get him a Nigerian because we already have a Nigerian Doe.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Can Pygmy's have blue eyes?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Pygmies can only have blue eyes if they are mixed with Nigerians  So there is still nigerian in them...full pygmies do not have blue eyes


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay Thanks.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

It might be a hard season to get bottle babies around there since I know many try to have their babies born in spring to avoing the cold winters but you might try looking in IA and southern NE as well since you are so close.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay. Thanks. Well I did find some bottle babies but the people sold them a little while before I called. Darn the bad luck!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well I found two bottle babies but I'm not getting them because the guy wants 150 each as bottle babies and not registered.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Favorite mini breed: Nigerian Dwarf
Why: Love their temperaments and personalities. They don't eat as much as the big goats, but still give a good amount of milk. They also don't take up as much room as larger breeds. Their size makes them easy for many different people to handle. There are many more shows held for nigerians vs. most other mini breeds. They are able to be registered in the largest dairy goat registry (ADGA). They are known for throwing good sized litters and being fairly easy kidders. And lastly they come in all different colors and markings. I'm sure I forgot something... 

I think $150 for non reg. bottle babies is a bit high...i'm sure if you keep looking though you'll find something. :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I thought 150 is too. They were also Boer/Kiko and Fainter/Kiko crosses and I'd really love to find a ND or Pygmy for my brother. I might get him a ND Buck because we have ND Doe already. Debating debating. There are two Registered ND Bucks for sale about a hour from me. One has blue eyes and the other doesn't. Both are proven. Sigh... I'm still looking for Bottle Baby but if I can't one I'll probably get one of them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a shame you are so far away cause we have a REALLY cute flashy blue eyed Nigerian bottle baby that is super friendly (weaned from the bottle now) but still really friendly and loves people. SHe is reg. It's a shame cause she sounds perfect  Hope he finds his dream goatie :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I found some pics of her


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

She is Beautiful. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

parkinsonfarms said:


> She is Beautiful.


Thanks :hug: She is one of my favorites


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I bet she is...


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I just might get my brother this buck I found. he is not a bottle baby. Though he is a two year old, creme colored, blue eyed, registered Nigerian dwarf. I debating it. If none of my friends have a bottle baby I just might get him. The lady also has a five year old, black and white, Registered Nigerian Dwarf buck for sale.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

It is probably way too far for you but there is a lady near Omaha here that has some nice doelings from this spring's breeding (not still on bottles) that I think are for sale. They might be priced right since she ended up keeping more than she intended. (I think it is about 2 hrs from where you are to Omaha.)


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay I might be able to get my dad to let me and mom go that far for a few. Where did you find it?


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

http://whisperingtalesgoats.com/ She has an awesome setup for her goats. We used them for our breeding this year. She doesn't have her doelings for sale listed. They have a large herd. The site says call to ask so I would do just that. Tell them you want to give a gift and what your price range is and if they have any available in that range or know of any available. It can't hurt to ask. You never know what people might want to do to make room for next year's babies. She is also connected to some other local forums and might have a recommendation where else to look.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you I will do that.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well I just brought home, snuck home really, 2 seven month old Nubian doelings. They are not mini's I know but they are for my brother for Christmas. I'm looking at a Nubian buck for him to or a Pygmy buck so he can either raise Nubians or Start his own herd of Kinders.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Will get pictures soon. They were bottle raised because they milk the mom's. Mom's are great milkers and they have good milkers all through their background.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How did we get from the smaller goats to one of the largest goats!? LOL! Oh right, those Nubian kids are sooooo cute! When are we going to see pictures? You understand that's "required" right?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

LOL I've got to upload them first. I ended up talking to a ton of ND and Pygmy breeders but none of them had young ones that I could afford. These girls are 7 months old and we are going to pick up the buck on friday he is 6 months old. Until I give them to my brother on Christmas I've decided I can't just call them 'them'. So for the mean time the brown one is Hershey and the tan one I don't know. They were calling the tan one Teddy. 'Hershey', i'm pretty sure is only half nubian because she has one ear that is always sticking up. LOL. THe other one is flopped down like a nubian but the other stands up. Will get pictures up very soon!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Uploading more pictures but here is one for you too see. 'Hershey' has a spot on her back, a very small one.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. I found out that "Hershey" loves to give kisses. lol


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Got the buck today!!! He is Beautiful!!! Will ge pictures soon!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! :applaud: I can't wait for pics! :leap:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Gave my brother, Honey as his Christmas Eve present. I told him that was all he was getting. He loves her and has no clue he has another girl and a buck that he gets Christmas morning.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I realize I have never posted a picture of the buck!! My brother named him Maximus.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 348&type=1
He can be seen here.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay everyone, just a little update. Well the three goats I got my brother are now down to two as we lost the buck to bluetounge this summer. Also me and my mom have taken over the two Nubian does because my brother lost interest which is kinda what I expected but he really wanted goats last Christmas. Anyway here are a few pictures for ya'll.Yes I realize the brown one isn't full Nubian but she has some very good milkers in her and that was all that we were looking for and she was put together well, except for that funny ear! Lol These pictures are from last Christmas. Can't find my new ones.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just make sure if you do pygmy's the color matches what they are suppose to be if you don't want a crossbreed. There's alot of pygmyxnigerian that are being sold as pygmy's cause that is what the owners were told they were. If you don't care about it then just get what you like. I don't milk and just got the pygmy goats to fool around with. I stay with pygmy's because I am happy with them. Started with 3 now have 7 goats. All pygmy except for the pygora wether.


----------

